# zipp components?



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

Anyone tried zipp components? For example cranksets, stem? Are they stiff as they claim? Or fragile?


----------



## mr meow meow (Jan 29, 2004)

*Zipp stem here*

110 mm. I have approx. 4k miles on it and so far, so good. I have it matched to a Kestrel OS carbon stem (42cm) and believe it to be a stiff set up. I'm coming from a Ritchey WCS 26 stem / Kestrel EMS Pro set up and I believe it feels stiffer. But then again, I had a 1" Reynolds carbon steerer while now I have a 1 1/8" alu steerer so that might be the difference. 

Bottom line, it's pretty to look at between hard efforts. It's functional, but so are stems at 1/5th the price. When your hr is 178 who really cares...


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*Bars and wheels, si!*

I have some of their B2 bars. Nice. Light, comfortable and not "odd" looking like the FSA bars. The B2s have a conventional bend, are fairly long in the drop and have a nice wing/flat on the straight part. I also have some of their 303 wheels, tubular with a pretty high spoke count. These are my daily wheels now and have been durable and comfortable to ride..Very light and pretty aero..The stem they make IS pretty, but is it not a bit heavy for all those bucks?

Don Hanson


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

Got me the; 
SL bars - I like the feel of them but that is very personal... good and stiff too!
05' 303's on AC hubs - darn light, sub 1kg. they roll very well
06' 606's on zipp hubs - dont' spin up as nice as the 303s but feel a bit more solid and they feel amazinly fast (compared to my deep dish HEDs) but perhaps that is because they weigh a heck of a lot less...

the zipp wheels feel just great on my mag. frame. for everyday use, i use protons but the zipps make the bike feel like i'm a hot knife through butter. if only the engine was up to par...


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I have a set of American Classic 38mm carbon wheels. The rims are Zipp made and have been awesome for over a year now. They just roll sweetly and have for thousands of miles.

I also have a set of Zipp SL handlebars and I'm very pleased with these too! Light enough at 173 grams, not the 160 grams claimed by Zipp, although it's more that the shape, reach and drop just work for me. 

I just can't get excited about their stem, cranks or bottom bracket since there are lighter, cheaper and better looking ones out there that are just as stiff and do the job just as well.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

dfleck said:


> Got me the;
> SL bars - I like the feel of them but that is very personal... good and stiff too!
> 05' 303's on AC hubs - darn light, sub 1kg. they roll very well
> 06' 606's on zipp hubs - dont' spin up as nice as the 303s but feel a bit more solid and they feel amazinly fast (compared to my deep dish HEDs) but perhaps that is because they weigh a heck of a lot less...
> ...



How's the Zipp wheels? thinking of getting the 404 tubular.. First choice would be the Lightweight Standards but was looking at maybe saving some cash and going with the 404s. I don't really like the decals though and the fact that I've seen Zipp's aero wheels turn 'yellow' at the rims and decals. A real turn off BIG, BIG time. Sure wouldn't want the wheels to bring down the look of my bike.. And, I'm not a fan of such a high spoke count too. First choice of Lightweights because I like stiff and light and Lightweights are sure darn durable.

I've hard of some durability issues with the Zipps denting or breaking even. And, I don't really like the spoke nipples on the rims from an aesthetic point of view as compared to my 16 spoke Carbon Aeros. I was originally thinking of the Aeolus 6.5 but I don't like the fact the rims can be pressed in and are soft, and not solid like my current wheelset.

Also, lots of people I know and ride with use the 404s with a few using the z4s so I was thinking of Lightweight. (yeah the price's steep for sure but hey, Christmas is coming ain't it? )

As for Zipp's bars and stem, the stem very much adopts the same shape as the Bontrager Race XXX Lite stem. 

With that said, could you provide a nice evaluation of your wheels? And, if anyone has experience on the 404 tubulars or the Z4s, feel free to contribute as well. Thanks a lot.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

uzziefly said:


> How's the Zipp wheels? thinking of getting the 404 tubular.. First choice would be the Lightweight Standards but was looking at maybe saving some cash and going with the 404s. I don't really like the decals though and the fact that I've seen Zipp's aero wheels turn 'yellow' at the rims and decals. A real turn off BIG, BIG time. Sure wouldn't want the wheels to bring down the look of my bike.. And, I'm not a fan of such a high spoke count too. First choice of Lightweights because I like stiff and light and Lightweights are sure darn durable.
> 
> I've hard of some durability issues with the Zipps denting or breaking even. And, I don't really like the spoke nipples on the rims from an aesthetic point of view as compared to my 16 spoke Carbon Aeros. I was originally thinking of the Aeolus 6.5 but I don't like the fact the rims can be pressed in and are soft, and not solid like my current wheelset.
> 
> ...


I can understand you're dislike of the zipp stickers. On the 404 they are huge. I took them off. Hey, if zipp wants huge logos on my wheels they can pay for it... But i have heard they got rid of the yellowing problem with some older sticker quality issues... I still really like them. The wheels feel very study lateraly. A good friend of mine has put 2 full seasons on his 404s. He doesn't race but he uses them day in day out. And he is a big guy, 6-2 200lbs... They aren't bomb proof though. They are a light race wheel. I'd never ride with the pressure way up. It just shocks the rim a lot and messes with ride quality. I don't run it low by any means though...


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I mean, COME ON, what's with the HUGE stickers??? Is it just the stickers that turn an UGLY UGLEEY yellow or do the rims tarnish too? It seems to me that the rims kinda turn yellowish or some sort of color that's noticeably different from when the wheels are brand new. So, what, riding turns em yellow?

And, while I don't doubt the aero capabilities of the wheels (2nd to none perhaps IMHO) but the 12 spoke Lightweight Standards just seem too sweet and light and stiff and all to resist. 

Siff eh the Zipps? I'm sure they are good but it's the aesthetics of the wheels that irks/pisses me and SERIOUSLY turns me off in that sense. As for tire pressure, I inflate my tires on my Carbon Aeros to anywhere from 120-130psi with the occasional 135/140 psi inflation. But lately I'm hovering around the 120psi range.

Oh and the valves for the 404 tubulars don't have caps on them. Won't that make dirt enter it? 

I would use the Lightweights or 404s (depending on which I get) a fair bit (hard riding and racing)

How's the feel of the wheel? Any hub/spoke problems? Or rim issues? Ride quality? Crosswind?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

uzziefly said:


> I mean, COME ON, what's with the HUGE stickers??? Is it just the stickers that turn an UGLY UGLEEY yellow or do the rims tarnish too? It seems to me that the rims kinda turn yellowish or some sort of color that's noticeably different from when the wheels are brand new. So, what, riding turns em yellow?
> 
> And, while I don't doubt the aero capabilities of the wheels (2nd to none perhaps IMHO) but the 12 spoke Lightweight Standards just seem too sweet and light and stiff and all to resist.
> 
> ...


I've never noticed the rim discoloring... but it would make sence. CF is plastic (petrol based) and UV rays will break it down. Some more then others but i haven't seen it... Mine come out on special days only though... 

When you say they don't have a cap on them are you refering to the valve hole? Most people keep the valve extender on. But a piece of scotch tape would take care of that... Not sure what you dont' like about the wheel astectic... Is it the interface at the spoke/rim or spoke hub? Don't like dimples? Astectic really aren't my concern, heck i just put some lavendar pedals on my CX bike. (the price was right)

As for the feel, Love it, absolutly love it. I was impressed with my campy protons but these blew them out of the water. On my 606 set (404 on the front and 808 on the rear) i was really suprised how little the cross wind threw me. You can't sleep on the bars but it's not a strain to keep it upright. Did a RR a couple months ago with a huge cross wind and after getting dropped the wheels felt pretty good flying solo...


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. Yeah I was referring to the valve hole...
What I don't like about the aesthetics are the well, the no. of spokes and the spoke/rim interface vs my current wheels and the Lightweights. 

I get the sense that the wheels are great for solo rides, sprints, breakaways etc.. 
Great that crosswinds aren't a problem too since I was wondering how a deeper rim would feel. My current 38mm wheels do have some crosswind effect but of course controlling ain't a problem..

Your testimony is pulling me towards the 404s due to the cash I can save... How are the spokes and rims? Any problems? Hubs? Durability? not that i plan to crash it, but would it hold up under a crash? say, at 25mph or so just hitting something or whatsoever and crashing? (just wondering how strong/durable the wheels are)

Cheers


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

uzziefly said:


> Thanks for the reply. Yeah I was referring to the valve hole...
> What I don't like about the aesthetics are the well, the no. of spokes and the spoke/rim interface vs my current wheels and the Lightweights.
> 
> I get the sense that the wheels are great for solo rides, sprints, breakaways etc..
> ...


I haven't had any issue with the zipp hubs. They were off an old set that I got a crash replacement on. Which is a huge benifit to Zipp. Really good price to rebuild your wheels if the nasty happens. I got T-boned in a race by someone with his head down. He was sprinting with another racer for some lame placeing where I was OTB in another catagory with another lap to go. Doing my turn around a bit after the finish line for the last lap and he clocked me good. Taco my rear wheel. My front was unscathed. I've heard a a few others surviving crashes but my rear took him head on at a perpendictular. 

In general the wheels stay true. Actual this tends to be true with most carbon wheels. It's all about if they were made well. You lace them up diffrently from an Alum. rim. You really don't true the rim just tension load it. It starts out true and stiff. At least it better otherwise it will never hold true. 

Don't get Zipps from some LBS that hardly deals with them. If you ever have a warentee issue having a guy with a good relationship will make it go very smooth. Again, the crash replacement is great. 800$ per wheel is a lot of dough. Knowing it isn't a hard pinch if i break them is nice comfort.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Is it just me or are the zipp pawls a little "tight" feeling? Meaning when not engaged they could possible not roll as well as others. Check it out. It's probably just my wheels, but it's been bugging me for a while.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Hmm... zipp problem maybe?


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Rode two different zipps with the same hub (202) same year ('04) and while mine felt like a brake was dragging these both felt perfectly fine. So, it's my problem for not pulling the hub apart when I got them from ebay. When we did all four bearings felt gritty. They continue to not "roll" engaged ar otherwise after grease and replacement of one axle bearings. Live and learn. Off to Zipp for an O'haul I guess...


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

i really dig Zipp's hubs. pretty easy to work on, sans replacing the bearings, which they recommend sending them in, and so little drag. don't know if i buy into their reasoning behind the 'loose' bearings, but they've done more research than i have.

what did you put grease on, woodys737?


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Inside the cartridges. I didn't watch the mechanic do this but, he said he used a press, cleaned the bearings and repacked/pressed three of the four cartridges. One axle cartridge was replaced.


----------

